# My betta died overnight...



## Lissa3116 (Nov 6, 2012)

And I have had him for 3 months now. Not too sure where I went wrong but I do not want it to happen again. I am buying another because I have a new 3.5g tank that will just sit there with no fish. Anyways, can someone please provide me with tips on a 3.5g tank and Bettas. Like cleaning and stuff. Thanks!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm so sorry about your loss.  Sadly, sometimes it just happens....bettas are kept in such horrible considers in the stores, they often come home with things. Sometimes they show up right away....and sometimes it doesn't show up until later. 

Though this form is usually for Disease diagnoses, it asks a lot of good questions that I and most would probably ask anyway, and may be helpful to see whats going on with your setup. Could you fill this out?
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=49233

As for just cleaning the actual tank....well, since you don't really know what he died from it may be best to go with a bleach(1:20) or vinegar(1:10 I believe?)solution to clean the tank and plants with. Rinse rinse rinse like crazy, then set it out to dry.....and rinse again. 
Set it up, add a little extra dechlorinater, and that SHOULD kill most anything that might be lurking in your tank. Someone with a little more experience cleaning out tanks should comment though....I hope I got it right. xD


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss 

Secondly, you want to clean everything in his old tank with a small small amount of bleach. Rinse and scrub everything really well afterwards (to remove residue). This will just clear up the tank in case he had any parasites or dormant contagions. 

A 3.5 is a fine home. I assume you have a heater?? Do you have a filter? (if you do, throw out all media and clean the filter with a small bit of bleach like everything else) 

Then as for cleaning it with the new fish, you'll want to make 2 water changes a week. Once remove 50% of the water and then 100% for the second one. With a filter you can try to cycle it, read all the stickies and stuff on the forum because I hear tanks smaller than 5g are harder to cycle. A 3.5 might not be so bad though. If it's cycled, you won't have to make 100% changes, you'll probably make 75% changes. 

Good luck!


----------



## Lissa3116 (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks! I do have a filter and a heater. I am buying a new filter because I believe this one contributed to his passing. It malfunctioned without me knowing, I'm assuming he had ammonia poison. But thanks for the great tips.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Cycling tanks under 5 gallons can be tricky and unstable, plus the flow of filters in smaller tanks tend to be a little more stressful. It may be best/easier to just forgo a filter all together and just preform the 100% change instead.


----------



## Lissa3116 (Nov 6, 2012)

Housing 
What size is your tank? 3.5g
What temperature is your tank? 80F 
Does your tank have a filter? YES
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? No
Is your tank heated? Yes 
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? None 

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? Nutrafin max flakes 
How often do you feed your betta fish? Once a day 

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? Weekly
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? 50%
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? Dechlorinator

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? I never have. The ammonia test I bought scared me :/
If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? Yes, head turned silver, puffy gills
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? Lethargic, can't swim
When did you start noticing the symptoms? 2 days ago 
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how?
Does your fish have any history of being ill? None 
How old is your fish (approximately)? I had him
For roughly 3 months. Maybe 5 or 6


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

That does sound like he suffered from some ammonia poisoning...likely from infrequent water changes in an uncycled/unstable tank. 

I would highly suggest regardless, though especially if you want to try a cycle, to pick up a full liquid test kit. This is going to be your best defense against something like this, or any other water quality issue, ever happening again as you can test your water right away if you feel like something is not right and act accordingly. 
Also, because a cycle in a tank that small is so difficult and unstable, you would really especially need the test kit if you want to try another filter/cycle to keep an eye on all your levels daily.

Also, just as a suggestion.....for your new fish, might want to pick up a nice high quality pellet like New Life Spectrum or Omega one. They're a little easier to feed then flakes, and a just a little better over all IMO.

Otherwise, your setup sounds wonderful. I'm sure after you get everything cleaned and setup again, the new boy you bring home will be very happy.


----------



## Lissa3116 (Nov 6, 2012)

I already chucked the flakes and I will buy pellets because I have heard numerous times that they are way better for a betta. I did buy a liquid ammonia test kit but the safety precautions scared me. Do you really need to wear gloves and a face mask?!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Gloves and a face mask....? Maybe I missed that part or something, but I never read that in the instructions of the kit I have....and I've never done anything like that while testing my tanks, and I don't think most people do. What brand of test did you buy?


----------



## Lissa3116 (Nov 6, 2012)

I bought the Nutrafin test, and yeah... it also says that I can't dispose of the test water down the sink and that I have to take it to some kind of toxic plant.. WTF. 

http://www.biorbfishtanks.com/70nutrafinfreshwaterammoniatestkit.aspx

That is the test I purchased ^


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Yeeeeeah....I would be a little scared if I read that on my test too. ;

I have this Kit, and highly recommend it.
http://www.amazon.com/API-Freshwate...1355855437&sr=8-1&keywords=api+water+test+kit

No gloves or masks, I'm sure I've gotten a bit of everything all over my hands at some point and I'm still alive! 
You can dispose of it down the sink as well. Or at least I always have, and even when I worked at an LPS and we used this kit thats all we did.


----------



## Lissa3116 (Nov 6, 2012)

I have seen that one before. Thanks for the recommendation! An also all the other help. I appreciate it. When my fish started to look sick 2 days ago, no one replies to my threads.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

You're very welcome! 
I'm so sorry you didn't get replies sooner....D: I probably didn't spot the thread myself, I can't say why no one else would have not commented however...


----------



## Lissa3116 (Nov 6, 2012)

I am not sure. But I should have tested my water, could have stopped this from happening


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Ahh, don't beat yourself up too badly. We all make mistakes, and we all learn. Now at least you can get everything straightened away and start over with a little more knowledge.


----------



## Lissa3116 (Nov 6, 2012)

Exactly! It was my first betta and I learned from my mistakes. Thanks


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Precisely.  We all start somewhere. 
You're very welcome, I look forward to pictures of your new betta when you pick him/her up!


----------



## Lissa3116 (Nov 6, 2012)

I saw one today, a beautiful teal/black color. But I was only there to look. And I still had my dead fishy in the tank waiting for my dad to move him because I'm too scared. I'm going back on Thursday hoping he is there!


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I use that test, never have used gloves or a face mask. I might be taking chances, but I've never had any issues.


----------



## Lissa3116 (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks!! It makes me feel better. I always sketch out about those things.


----------

